# 11 year old AQHA Team Roping/Barrel mare



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like her! Conformationally, very nice  nice clean legs, good angle for pasterns, nice big rump lol, and a sloping shoulder  And I love the last pic


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She has personality... what can I say??? I like mares, however derpy they may be


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, she' s pretty. Kinda has small feet.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Well, she' s pretty. Kinda has small feet.


She's Impressive bred... and halter bred horses do have small feet, right? I've never considered showing halter with her... she's a "performance" horse....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She has a big butt and a big tongue. Tongue is very nice & pink though.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

The things that stuck out to me after giving her a look over:
downhill, light boned, steep croup, thick throatlatch, not the most feminine head, longer, weak back, toed-in in front, and small hooves.
She is very cute and has a decent shoulder and nice big hip!  She has a lot going for her.. I only pointed out her 'flaws' that caught my eye. I myself am not a fan of halter bred horses, so most likely find fault in what others may breed for, so take it all with a grain of salt :wink:
Glad to hear that she's used for performance! That's what I like to hear 

ETA: Out of curiosity, I looked her up on allbreed. Her only halter line is from her dam's sire, otherwise I quite like how she is bred! Especially her close lines to Dry Doc! I can definitely see the performance breeding in her build, hiding behind some stronger halter characteristics :wink:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I love her breeding too. I'd like to get her bred sometime, but she is registered as Non-Breeding Stock, so the foal will be unregisterable. Darn Impressive. Gah.

Shes an arena horse mostly... team roping (shes capable of heading and heeling, better at heading through.) barrel racing, speed events, breakaway roping, tiedown roping, AND at home, she was really work a cow


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Can I have that halter please? =D


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

NO! It was a gift from my cousin for giving her riding lessons! I once said I'd never have anything zebra print. But... really... take a 7 year old girl into a tack shop... what's she gonna pick?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

FINE. I just figured the zebra was burning you like sun burns vampires! I know you Sask cowgirls don't like no bling or zebra crap. 

lol <3


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She sounds useful, but her conformation is not something I would ever personally breed for. I really do mean that in the nicest way.. she really is cute and sounds good at what she does- but not breed-worthy by a long shot..
If I were you, I would look for a weanling with her similar performance lines, like Dry Doc  Great, athletic line there!
Plus, has your mare been tested for HYPP?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> She sounds useful, but her conformation is not something I would ever personally breed for. I really do mean that in the nicest way.. she really is cute and sounds good at what she does- but not breed-worthy by a long shot..
> If I were you, I would look for a weanling with her similar performance lines, like Dry Doc  Great, athletic line there!
> Plus, has your mare been tested for HYPP?


Really? I think if I found a good stud with better conformation in the places she's lacking, it could really help. 

I've tried to find lines similar to hers, but they're way out of my price range... A yearling gelding went for $1800 at an auction sale. I bought two fillies for less than that in total at that sale!

She tested N/N for HYPP


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Ugh.. I had a long response typed up, but I don't know where it went.. so I'll just summarize what I had said.

Even with a very, very nicely put together stallion, it's possible he might not even improve on one of her flaws, let alone all of them. That's a risk I would not be willing take. 

Breeding is VERY expensive, even when everything goes smoothly. It's not uncommon for mares owners to surpass the cost of $1,800 before their mare is even pregnant! I guarantee a pricey yearling will be much cheaper than breeding your mare. Even 'simple' complications, such as your new foal testing with low IgG levels, and then needing to do a plasma transfusion (I had to do that this year), costs a pretty penny.
Serious complications are outrageously expensive, and all too common when breeding your mare. Even after spending ridiculous amounts of money, you could end up with both mare and foal dead.
If you're worried about not being able to afford and expensive new horse, breeding would not be a good idea, I can assure you. 
Buying a baby/yearling/horse already on the ground, when you know already know their build/color/temperament etc., is a much better choice than breeding, especially when it comes to expenses.


----------



## Haleys (Jun 28, 2012)

I looked her up on Allbreedpedigree as well because you never mentioned her age. First thing that jumps out at me is how downhill she is, do you every have problems with saddles riding up on her withers? I didn't want to say anything till i found out her age because if she was a baby then it could even out, but I don't think I would breed her either. 

If you want a good horse with nice lines come out to New Mexico/Texas, no one can afford to feed their horses in the winter becuase Texas/Arizona/New Mexico are in a drought. So if you wait till December you could pick up a horse with good blood lines for as little as $1000(depending on hay situation) I bought my Filly with 10 rides(nice and green) for $1400 with a free breeding to my choice of a race bred Stud or a performance bred Stud. She is Impressive/Doc Bar/Poco Bueno as well on top and bottom but her mother is further down the line than her father.

Check her out, great lines and Color to boot! APHA Cremello Filly

You have to look hard but you can find good deals. 

Also I have bred a few mares in my time and as long as they are breeding sound I have never spend more than the vet visits and Breeding fees on a colt. I understand that there are things that my come up unexpectedly but I could never see forking out $1800 before a colt hits the ground. IMHO.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm up in Canada, horses are dirt cheap as it is  But, say what you want, I really want to breed her.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I got my double registered Doc Bar mare for free in Texas. =D

Knowing you and how much you ride and that horses are not a disposable thing for you, if you wanted to breed her I wouldn't be bothered. I know that you spend a ton of time in training all your horses, so I have no fear you'd have a foal that would be a neglected market horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

*wouldn't be


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> *wouldn't be


^^darn autocorrect!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont know much about conformation but theres something about her the sticks out at me. She's a cutie but personally I dont think shes worth breeding. The costs and problems that can happen.. plus all those gorgeous lovely foals already out there looking for homes with love would be better dont you think? =]


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I like her. She is pretty! i know thats not what your asking for but i like her build and the way she is put together.. she has a small head and she is butt high.. umm is that what she thinks of you in the last picture?!?!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Why isnt she able to be registered what was the reason given from the reg. I know they do that with horses that carry HYPP but if she tested n/n then what would be the another legit reason to not allow her to be reg. as breedable.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks a bit like Top Breeze (look him up  ). 

I really do not like her top line at all. Her back is long and her coupling is weak. She has a dip behind her withers and is built downhill. 

Her rear end is nice. Her front end is nice. It is in between she is not so good! Her feet are small and she is a bit light in bone. I wish she had larger knees and hocks. 

On the whole, if you are intent on breeding this horse, you need to find an established stud with older progeny on the ground. You need to look at those progeny and try to find something prepotent for a better top line and not so butt high. Some stallions are very prepotent and others not so much (just look at great race horses and how many are duds in the breeding shed!). 

There are horses out there that would go well with this girl.. but they will be expensive. The stud fee will be over what that $1800 yearling cost.. but that is what this horse needs.


----------

